# World of Warcraft Retail reagiert nicht mehr!



## Severos (31. August 2011)

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem,dass wenn ich auf dem Laptop WoW spiele, mein Bild zwischendurch immer mal stehenbleibt, kurz schwarz wird, und dann wieder angezeigt wird.
Dies steigert sich bis zu dem Punkt, dass das Bild schwarz bleibt, ich einmal klicke, und daraufhin die im Titel genannte Fehlermeldung erscheint.
Kennt jemand das Problem?


----------



## Doofkatze (31. August 2011)

und du bist dir sicher, das dein System für WoW geeignet ist? :-)


----------



## Severos (31. August 2011)

Mein System läuft auf Ultra fehlerfrei.
Es sind nur diese Aussetzer zwischendurch, die sich steigern..
Was hat es mit der Retail auf sich?


----------



## Fremder123 (31. August 2011)

Ich hab das zwischendurch auch immer mal, nicht nur bei WoW (The Witcher war da auch so ein Kandidat). Das Geschehen friert ein, das Bild wird schwarz, 3 Sekunden später ist alles normal. Geh ich dann auf den Desktop ist unten rechts (bei der Uhr) ein kleines gelbes Dreieck, welches einen Grafikkarten-Treiberfehler anzeigt, der wieder behoben wurde. Hab das aber so selten und kurz, dass ich deswegen nix mache, ist schlicht unnötig.


----------



## Severos (31. August 2011)

Ja genau, aber der Grafikkartentreiber ist komplett aktuell etc. , da muss doch was falsch sein, was man beheben kann.


----------



## Dagonzo (31. August 2011)

Hast du mal die Temperaturen von CPU/GPU gecheckt?


----------



## Severos (31. August 2011)

Ja die Temperaturen dürften alle völlig in Ordnung sein, habe zudem noch einen Extralüfter unter dem Laptop.


----------



## Arosk (31. August 2011)

Ob die Temperaturen in Ordnung sind entscheidest nicht du.

Wenn hier jemand etwas fragt und dir helfen will dann solltest du auch entsprechend mit Infos antworten, sonst kann dir niemand helfen.

Reported für Technik Forum.

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/54225-wie-nutze-ich-das-pc-technik-forum-richtig/

Lies dir bitte auch das durch und änder deinen Post entsprechend.


----------

